# Another Australian Off-Road Adventure



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Last weekend I went for a camping trip and some off-road action.

During this trip, I witnessed a nice summer day when I got there to set-up camp, mild day and the coldest night and morning (it was -3 when we woke-up the next day). I know that is a joke compared to the Canadian winter or a Russian one for that matter, but it was still bloody freezing 

Some nice 4WD action I participated in and was amazed at the capability of the exy. I think I have reached the limit of it on that day.

Anyway, I've put together a full trip report and posted it on the Australian X-Trail Forum and because am lazy and the report is just too long, am gonna ask you to read it THERE if you don't mind 


Marc: Seeing that we are getting quite good trip reports from everyone highlighting their adventures on-road as well as off-road, maybe it'll be a good idea to set-up a thread and call it *Trip Reports* for everyone to use.

Sorry if it is already there


----------



## L.Lee (Jul 24, 2005)

Jalal, a very good trip report. You had made all other exy owners proud, now
they know what their exy is capable of! :cheers:


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Ayayaaay! No CAI for you, mate! (Is that how they say it in Australia, Jalal?) At least not until I find out if the air-bypass valve is doable in our car. But from looking at it, I think it will be too tight a fit. The drop in filter (or maybe a short ram?) might be it for you.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey - how about the A-frame tent mounted on the roof of the van/wagon in the back of this pic.
http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc003753vj.jpg
Pretty slick.

jww


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Jalal,

That was some trip!

WOW, it looks like you guys had a good time, and again an unbelievable performance, by the X-Trail, (and the driver I must add.. )

This is as bad as it got for me last weekend:


Really no match to the type of roads you encountered !

As it was mentioned before : No CAI for you; you need a snorkel !

(Good idea Jalal: we'll see about adding separate sections, maybe not a thread but perhaps a sub-section entitled "Trip/Adventure Reports")


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

thetimster said:


> Ayayaaay! No CAI for you, mate! (Is that how they say it in Australia, Jalal?) At least not until I find out if the air-bypass valve is doable in our car. But from looking at it, I think it will be too tight a fit. The drop in filter (or maybe a short ram?) might be it for you.


hehehe, yeah, that's exactly how we say it in Australia.

CAI mod maybe out of question now, but a snorkel idea is developing in my mind 

I've seen a snorkel design in Europe, but the disadvantage of it is that it is backward facing air intake at the top. I would love to find a forward facing snorkel for the exy.

The by-pass valve may solve the CAI problem as well (if it fits)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

jww said:


> Hey - how about the A-frame tent mounted on the roof of the van/wagon in the back of this pic.
> Pretty slick.
> 
> jww


Yep, it is a very nice set-up, I've seen a couple of these design at the Sydney 4WD Show last month, however our roof racks are only rated for 70Kg max weight, so I don't think they'll be able to handle the extra weight of this set-up and people sleeping in it (unfortunately)

The other hazard is climbing up this tent at night after a couple of beers or if nature calls you at night and you forget about the ladder LOL


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ValBoo said:


> Jalal,
> 
> That was some trip!
> 
> WOW, it looks like you guys had a good time, and again an unbelievable performance, by the X-Trail, (and the driver I must add.. )


Thanks for the compliment Marc. To tell you the truth, I still don't know how I had the courage to do it LOL 



> This is as bad as it got for me last weekend:


Now tell me, did you turn left or drive straight on this corner? LOL




> As it was mentioned before : No CAI for you; you need a snorkel !


Exactly! :thumbup: 



> (Good idea Jalal: we'll see about adding separate sections, maybe not a thread but perhaps a sub-section entitled "Trip/Adventure Reports")


Thanks Marc, that'll be great.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Videos*

Hi Boyz,

I have now uploaded a couple of video clips of the now "famous" water crossing  they have been added to the trip report link I posted above.

Check them out :thumbup:


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Videos Link*

Hi Guys,

The link to the videos of the above adventure can be found HERE


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice trip report Jalal. I was thrilled to read about it and how well your XTy performed, keeping up to the big boys. Kudos for gaining respect, for a great all around truck :thumbup: :thumbup: 


Love this shot!


I was a bit surprized with the frost on you windows as that is typical Canadian stuff when it;s that thick, however I suppose it is you winter now.










What I admire about you the most is even though you are the "King of Bling" you are not afraid to get that Pretty Truck dirty


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Nice trip report Jalal. I was thrilled to read about it and how well your XTy performed, keeping up to the big boys. Kudos for gaining respect, for a great all around truck :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Viper. Am glad you liked it. Yes, the utmost respect and appreciation to the exy capabilities was gained in this trip. The big 4wd's will most certainly look differently at the exy now :thumbup: 



> Love this shot!


I love this shot too and I loved it so much that I was given a gift by one of my mates who had it enlarged for me in A0 size  It's now hanging on my wall in the computer room. hehehe (the wife loves it too) This shot was taken by one of my mates in this trip using a 6MP camera.






> I was a bit surprized with the frost on you windows as that is typical Canadian stuff when it;s that thick, however I suppose it is you winter now.


Yes, it can get pretty cold in winter here too, but no where near as cold as Canada. It was -3 degrees "only" 




> What I admire about you the most is even though you are the "King of Bling" you are not afraid to get that Pretty Truck dirty


Thank you  However I have to be honest and say that I was rushing on my way back home to revive the exy to it's shiny state LOL I just can't sleep knowing that my beloved exy is so dirty. It's done well and deserved a good wash and polish after this trip.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Cool Photo gift! Looks nice hanging in your den there :thumbup: Those should be sent to Nissan for their use in exchange for some "Schwaag"


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

ViperZ said:


> Those should be sent to Nissan for their use in exchange for some "Schwaag"


This has been done :thumbup: am getting more than "schwaag" from them. hehehe

Don't be suprised if you see my exy on Australian TV adverts. hehehe just kidding, but hoping am not.


----------

